# kasmak - Oyun bağlamında



## thanatose

Herkese merhaba oyun oynayan arkadaşların iyi bileceği kasmak terimi vardır. Level kasmak gibi bunun ingikizcedeki karşılığını merak ediyorum. Şimdiden cevaplarınız için teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Rallino

"To farm".

_This character is pretty farmed._ / _I'm going to have to farm for better gear for this dungeon._


----------



## adelan

Oyunu bitirmeye kasmak gibi düşünürsek "to exert (myself) to finish the game" de olabilir.


----------



## TekYelken

Merhaba,

"Kasmak" kelimesi yerine başka hangi kelimeyi kullanabilirsiniz? Genelde bu tür kelimeleri hangi anlamda kullandığımızı açığa kavuşturursak başka bir dile tercümesini de daha kolay yaparız.

Fazla yük motoru kasıyor (zorluyor).

Bu oyun bilgisayarımı kasıyor (zorluyor).

Sizin verdiğiniz "level kasmak" örneği de sanırım bu anlamda kullanılıyor.

Dolayısıyla "press" ya da "push" kelimelerini öneririm.


----------



## adelan

Tekyelken, level kasmak sanırım level'ı geçmeye kasmak, geçmek için çaba sarfetmek anlamını taşıyor. Yaşlandım galiba, yeni nesil oyun terminolojisine uzak kalmışım ben de


----------



## Rallino

_Mario_ gibi Atari oyunlarında birinci level'dan ikinciye geçmeyi falan kastediyorsanız, adelan'ın 3 Nolu iletisindeki "to exert (myself) to finish the level" kullanılabilir.

MMORPG oyunlarında, daha iyi "item"lar bulabilmek için aynı canavarları öldürmek, ya da tecrübe puanı kazanmak için saatlerce uğraşmak anlamında "kasmak" ise bahsettiğimiz şey, "to farm" kullanılır. Dota ve LOL'de de geçerli bu.

Örneğin: "I had to farm for 3 hours to find this equipment."


----------



## thanatose

Cevaplarınız için teşekkür ederim.


----------



## ancalimon

"level farming" bence de doğru bir çeviri.


----------

